# Frage zum Ventilkopf einer SKS Standpumpe



## Mr. Teflon (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

habe heute meine SKS Airworks Control Standpumpe erhalten und bin verdutzt über den Ventilkopf.

Ist es wirklich so, dass der Ventilkopf klemmt (Lock) wenn der Hebel offen steht, also nach oben?
Normalerweise ist das doch andersherum.

Und geht das Ding wirklich von Sclaverandventilen so sau schwer wieder ab wie bei mir. Habe ganz schön dran rumgewürgt mit ständiger Angst das Ventil abzureißen. Wenn ich den Pumpenkopf aber nicht so weit draufschiebe, dann zeigt das Manometer keinen Reifendruck an und ich kann auch nicht in den Schlauch pumpen.

Welche Erfahrung habt ihr mit den Dingern?

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## Felixxx (5. Mai 2008)

Habe den gleichen Kopf an meiner Pumpe - ja, wenn der Hebel oben ist, ist sie verriegelt. Hebel am Kopf angelegt ist offen. Geht am Anfang ein bisschen widerwillig, gibt sich aber. Im Ganzen ein geniales System  

Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HELLNAGEL (5. Mai 2008)

Ich hab so viel Vertrauen in die Firma SKS, das die wissen wie ihre eigenen Produkte funktionieren ...  

Zumindest tuts das bei meinem Rennkompressor. Der Dualhead ist zwar IMHO a ziemliches Gelumpe welches nicht immer einwandfrei arbeitet, jedoch tut die Pumpe was sie soll ... pumpen.


----------



## Mad-Line (8. Mai 2008)

Problem ist bloss bei dem Kopf das die meisten leute nicht genau gucken oder lesen wie er funktioniert sondern einfach los legen.
Wird z.b beim Auto ventil der hebel einfach zwei drei mal ganz auf und zu gedrückt und der Kopf ist kaputt.

Sehr viele Kunden kommen mit dem kopf nicht zurecht. Deswegen verkaufen wir im Moment nur Topeak Standpumpen. Wobei da jenach Kopf manchmal wieder zu breit ist für kleine Räder.


----------



## Mr. Teflon (8. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

das verstehe ich jetzt nicht.
Wodurch soll der Pumpenkopf kaputt gehen wenn man ihn mehrfach öffnet und schließt? Der wird doch in seinem Leben sicherlich tausendmal geöffnet und geschlossen.
Was ich mir vorstellen kann ist, dann der dichtende Gummi kaputt geht, wenn man den Pumpenkopf in geklemmter Stellung vom Ventil zieht. Meinst Du das vielleicht?

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Mai 2008)

Mad Line meint den AVACS kopf, denke ich, der ist hin wenn man ihn wie beschrieben behandelt.


----------



## Mad-Line (8. Mai 2008)

ja genau, AVACS


----------



## Der Toni (9. Mai 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Mad Line meint den AVACS kopf, denke ich, der ist hin wenn man ihn wie beschrieben behandelt.



nicht der Kopf, sondern nur das Dichtungsgummi. Frag SKS, die schicken dir ein Neues.


----------



## Mad-Line (9. Mai 2008)

ja stimmt beim ersten zwei mal das gummie kaputt und beim füntenmal reizt gleich der hebel ein bzw gleich ab. sorry für die unpreziese beschreibung von kaputt machen von pumpenköpfen.... 

SKS hat aber selber feststellen müssen das die köpfe ******** sind weil jetzt haben sie an allen neuen pumpen andere kopfe. Bei den Neuen ist dann wieder das Problem das Mutti oder omi den kopf nicht auf SV Ventil drauf bekommt weil das gummie zu hart und zu stramm ist.


----------



## cluso (9. Mai 2008)

Servus ich klinge mich mal ein:

Hab noch nen älteren Rennkompressor mit dem entsprechenden Ventilkopf.

Also nicht der AWACS und auch nicht der ganz neue sondern der wo das Loch nicht abgewinkelt ist.
Blöde Beschreibung ich weis. Kann Bilder nachliefern.

Den kann ich doch auch für die Verwendung von Prestaventilen umbauen, oder?

Dichtgummi drehen, richtig?


Wäre für sachdienliche Hinweise sehr dankbar.

Grüße


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Mai 2008)

Also Leute: es gibt eine mail-hotline von SKS, die sehr kompetent und hilfreich ist.
Mir haben sie einen komplette Satz Tellerfedern und Gummis für AVACS für lau geschickt, mit Detailzeichung wie das alles zusammengehört. 
Einfach auf der Homepage auf Kontakt anfragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Teflon (9. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ja diesen anderen neuen Pumpenkopf. Ich stimme dem zu, das Ding geht relativ schwer drauf und unrelativ sau schwer wieder ab.  

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## olorin (9. Mai 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Also Leute: es gibt eine mail-hotline von SKS, die sehr kompetent und hilfreich ist.
> Mir haben sie einen komplette Satz Tellerfedern und Gummis für AVACS für lau geschickt, mit Detailzeichung wie das alles zusammengehört.
> Einfach auf der Homepage auf Kontakt anfragen.



Ging mir genauso. AVACS-Kopf bzw. -Gummi defekt. Nette Mail "Bitte bitte...".
Für nothing einen neuen Ersatzkopf bekommen!! 

Ist dieser neue Dualhead... und der geht bei mir auch irre schwer ab. Hab' dabei mit etwas Ungeduld erstmal ein Ventil demoliert.


----------



## Magicforce (10. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute,
so ich muss den Thread auch nochmal rauskramen, ich blick´da nämlich auch nicht durch ...
Ich habe dieses Modell...
funktioniert das mit dem Kopf wie bei dem in #1 genannten   , denke doch eher genau anders herum, also runterdrücken dann ist er verriegelt oder liege ich damit falsch...auf dem Weg passiert nämlich nichts, sprich es wird kein Druck aufgebaut und man pumpt sich tot, anders herum denke ich bekommt man den Kopf garnicht auf das Ventil bzw. danach ist wahrscheinlich das Gummi defekt . 
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die Pumpe von Anfang an defekt sein soll, anders herum sie funktioniert so halt nicht ...habe es übrigens mit SV und Autoventil probiert...kann ja wohl nicht angehen das man gleich zu der Pumpe noch ´n neuen Kopf / Aufsatz kaufen muss 


 Gruß
-magic-


----------



## Mr. Teflon (10. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

hast Du keine Anleitung bzw. Bild wie ich auf der Verpackung?
Ich dachte ja damals die haben sich nur verdruckt. Eben weil man es anders gewohnt ist. Dem ist aber nicht so.
Ich bekomme den Ventilkopf mit offenen Hebel überhaupt nicht vom Ventil runter. Hatte ich schon sachte probiert. Mit geschlossenen Hebel merkt man "da tut sich was". Eben wie auf dem Bild.
Zugeben, ist schon irgendwie blöd gemacht. Und das es so straff sein muß im geöffneten Zustand ist auch ganz blöd. Aber pumpen tut sie gut und das Manometer ist schön groß.

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## Magicforce (10. Juni 2008)

> hast Du keine Anleitung bzw. Bild wie ich auf der Verpackung?


nein habe ich leider weggeworfen, ich habe die Pumpe schon ein paar Wochen, sie aber bislang nicht gebraucht, da ich vorher dieselbe wie Du hatte, diese habe ich aber vor kurzem meiner Freundin geschenkt und wollte dann heutÂ´mal den Rennkopressor ausprobieren da ich einen Reifen wechseln musste und dann stand ich da mit Â´ner 50â¬ Pumpe die keine Luft in die Reifen pumpt.


----------

